# Dye house



## rexysf (Nov 11, 2006)

does anyone know of a company that can preform similar wash to those found on affliction, salvage and monarchy tshirts?

Thanks,
Zac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think somebody posted one here in the forums before (or someone knew of a company in Los Angeles that could do it).

If I run across the thread again, I'll post it here. I remember it was a user with a DTG machine.

:welcome:


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one that was recently posted in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t9674.html#post64923

Los Angeles Dye and Wash


----------

